

Online code beautifiers, minifiers and converters for JSON, XML, HTML, JavaScript etc. - jamesmalvi
http://codebeautify.org

======
caniscrator
Just tested with few snippets. Working perfect with tree viewing, minifying
etc. The best thing is having all utilities at one place. Would use it for
sure. An all-in-one cmd tool would be helpful also. If some one have already
seen such, please share.

------
mc_hammer
really nice -- my only complaint is i want this as a cmd line tool (And now!)

